# New Here



## Clay (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi y'all, just found this website a couple weeks ago and keep finding myself coming back to it. I'm not a real big producer only bale about 100 acres a year and wish i had more. I'm only 20 years old and been in the hayfields my whole life and wouldn't have it any other way. When im not in classes i try to gain all the knowledge i can about agriculture and this site as alot of good articles and previous discusions to gain from.

Good to meet y'all,

Clay


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome Clay! There are a lot of us younger guys here trying to learn something from the guys who have been at it all their life. Just listen, you just might learn something LOL.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard,Clay.20 you make me feel like a old fart.Fire away with any ? a lot of people on here to give advise/opinions.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome clay, Lots of good people on this site, Everyone seems willing to help.
THOMAS


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Clay, I too am fairly new to the site. Stayed in the background for several weeks and love the site. Now, I look at it everyday. Although I have been involved with making hay for the last 45 years, there is plenty on here that you can still learn and confirm some of your own findings about what to do or what to use. I find it very interesting how people do different things or practices in different parts of the country and the tpye of forages they raise. One of these days I'm going to ask about Coastal Bermuda, Sudan, etc. that some of these guys raise. In our area, all we have is alfalfa, orchardgrass, timothy, teff and the dreaded fescue hays. Up north, we have native prairie, alfalfa, brome, etc. I would love to know more about the others. Even the old " FARTS" can learn a lot frrom these guys. Welcome, Mike


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome CLay it is always good to see young people intrested in hay production. As stated above there are many practices and applications accross this country so speak your mind.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Clay

The beauty of this site is the diversity of the participants and the variety of experience each has. You will learn much but you will also impart wisdoms or experiences that will allow someone to learn or realize a solution that they were close to but could not quite nail. Things that you know as fact for your hay region may not be fact someplace else so there are some real eye openers that come to light.

Enjoy, question, comment, contribute .... that's what makes this site good!

Take care


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I am no longer one of the young ones :-(

We are in Northeast Indiana, 4 miles from Ohio and 35 from Michigan. We raise hay, corn, and soybeans on our expanding farm.

Welcome to HayTalk. There are many knowledgable people here to help you.

Jim


----------



## Clay (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, i'm always interested in how other people do things, and the forages they grow. Never hurts to gain knowledge and pick up some new ideas.


----------

